# Rough idle VERY STUMPED!!!



## brettmichael (Aug 12, 2008)

my 93 nissan maxima GXE SOHC 3.0 V6 is having problems with idling rough, when i start up the car it usually revs at 1100 to 2000 depending the day but then goes down when driving a little, but when i drive it, it sounding like the car is desiling or something its very rough, someone please help me out, things ive already done to the car to try and fix it..the thing also is that i had to replace a valve cover, and in doing so i had to remove the distribitor (which controls the timing in this model car) could the distribtor being off by a notch or two cause this in happing? or a bad computer? anyone have any ideas please help, i put so much money in this car..oh it has 112,000 miles on it by the way

-------------------
Replaced spark plugs
cleaned IAC
Cleaned Throttle body
changed plug wires
air filter replaced with aftermarket intake
MAF sensor cleaned
have not replaced O2 sensor yet, but not sure if that matters
Changed oil
replaced thermostat
changed coolant


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

ECTS Coolant temperature SENSOR


----------

